# Confused between 3 wifi Routers, please help.



## rakz (Mar 29, 2013)

I am planning on buying a wifi router. However i am confused between 3 of them. Please help me on choosing the best possible one. Here's the link of all 3.

*Cisco Linksys E900 Wireless-N300 Router
*Cisco Linksys E900 Wireless-N300 Router - Cisco Linksys: Flipkart.com

*Belkin Basic Surf (N300) Router
*Belkin Basic Surf (N300) Router - Belkin: Flipkart.com

*Netgear JNR3000 N300 Gigabit Router
*Netgear JNR3000 N300 Gigabit Router - Netgear: Flipkart.com

And here is the URL in which i've compared all 3 of them.
Cisco Linksys E900 Wireless-N300 Router vs Belkin Basic Surf (N300) Router vs Netgear JNR3000 N300 Gigabit Router: Compare Routers: Flipkart.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 29, 2013)

forget about cisco E900 & belkin.i only recommend tp-link or asus for under 5000 price range.the only advantage netgear JNR3000 has is gigabit lan & may be of use if you transfer dozens of GB of data everyday using LAN(not wifi) but if not then get this:
TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2+ Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
the reason i am recommending this is because it is all-in-one device.it has adsl modem so can be used for connections of bsnl/mtnl/airtel.it has 3g usb support so can be used to share 3g usb modem connection over wifi.it has EWAN port which makes it possible to use it as a simple wifi router with cable broadband.its usb port also support media sharing,printing sharing & FTP server.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 2, 2013)

I also want to buy a wireless without modem router but under Rs. 1500.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I also want to buy a wireless without modem router but under Rs. 1500.



Get *www.flipkart.com/tp-link-tl-wr841n-300mbps-wireless-n-router/p/itmd7hn9cw5y3h3k?affid=jimishjoba
Suggested by whitestar_999
*EDIT: This post has been edit because of wrong info by me. My Bad*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 2, 2013)

W8968 i suggested above costs ~2700 & is an all-in-device which also has a modem.for 1500 budget get this which costs 1700 on flipkart(lower in local market):
TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## theterminator (Apr 2, 2013)

Guys which company's routers are better:
D-Link, Belkin, Asus, TP-LINK, Netgear. They all have routers in the price of under Rs. 1500.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 2, 2013)

I am using Cisco router and I experience packet drops occasionally...not sure if its the issue with the ISP.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Guys which company's routers are better:
> D-Link, Belkin, Asus, TP-LINK, Netgear. They all have routers in the price of under Rs. 1500.


under Rs.5000 range only good options are tp-link(any model) & asus RT-N13U B1.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 2, 2013)

@theterminator: TP-LINK


----------



## theterminator (Apr 2, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> uner Rs.5000 range only good options are tp-link(any model) & asus RT-N13U B1.





shreymittal said:


> @theterminator: TP-LINK



n tp-link seems to have the cheapest router too at flipkart. thnx for the info guys..


----------



## rakz (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply. As suggested by *whitestar_999 *I ordered  TP-Link TD-W8968 via flipkart. They told it would take 9 days to deliver. And on the 9th day I received a call from them saying its not available. Later I buyed from a local shop for Rs.2300 instead of 2700 which was on Flipkart. And I must say its indeed a very good featured Router. Only thing that makes me disappointed is that range is not so good since it has only a 3 dbi antenna as compared to 5dbi which is available in other routers. Thanks once again *whitestar_999*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2013)

usually all tp-link modem/router above 2000 & below 5000 use dual/triple 3dbi antenna.range depends on many factors like construction material/building design etc & it is completely possible that the same router you are using can show a greater range in another house/area of same size.also 5dbi antenna model are single antenna model & the cheapest dual 5dbi antenna model from tp-link costs ~5500-6000.


----------



## donga (Oct 5, 2014)

Actually, Linksys was bought by Cisco, so you can say you are buying Linksys routers that are produced by Cisco now....


----------

